# KiwiVM gets instant migrations, downloadable snapshots, and two-factor authentication



## dcdan (Dec 9, 2013)

We've been putting a lot of love in our KiwiVM control panel lately and we have just released a few cool things:

* Two-factor authentication via Google Authenticator
This feature allows using your smartphone to add an additional layer of security when accessing the KiwiVM panel.

* Migrations between datacenters
If you'd like to try out our other locations, no need to send in a ticket anymore. Now you can migrate to a different datacenter with just a few clicks, and all data on your VPS remains intact (downtime is 30 seconds or less).

* Snapshots
Create, restore or download full VPS backups.
 

You can find these features at any host that uses KiwivM... I mean, VPS Blast and Bandwagon Host


----------



## Asama (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome stuff, like that ticket free migrations between datacenters.


----------



## vampireJ (Dec 10, 2013)

So who are the creators of kiwivm? vpsblast and bandwagonhost related to kiwivm?

any website? how much to use?


----------



## dcdan (Dec 10, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> So who are the creators of kiwivm? vpsblast and bandwagonhost related to kiwivm?
> 
> any website? how much to use?


We are the creators (IT7 Networks Inc), we are behind vpsantiabuse.com as well. Currently we do not license KiwiVM, but this is something we may do in the future. We operate both brands (Bandwagon host & VPS Blast), and at this time the only way to use KiwiVM is thourgh one of these brands.


----------



## jarland (Dec 12, 2013)

I love it. Btw, my bandwagon host VPS is rocking 101 days uptime. Impressive bandwidth and IO, yet I paid $9.99 for 512mb for a year. I bought it for fun, just knowing in the back of my mind it would be another overloaded low end provider and barely worth using after a month, but figured I'd take a chance anyway. I chose wisely. I was quite wrong.


----------



## drmike (Dec 13, 2013)

dcdan said:


> * Migrations between datacenters
> 
> 
> If you'd like to try out our other locations, no need to send in a ticket anymore. Now you can migrate to a different datacenter with just a few clicks, and all data on your VPS remains intact (downtime is 30 seconds or less).


That's a real feature I'd like to see wider availability of


----------



## dcdan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for feedback 

More cool features are coming your way!


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 13, 2013)

I prefer KiwiVM to SolusVM...


----------



## javaj (Dec 13, 2013)

dcdan said:


> We are the creators (IT7 Networks Inc), we are behind vpsantiabuse.com as well. Currently we do not license KiwiVM, but this is something we may do in the future. We operate both brands (Bandwagon host & VPS Blast), and at this time the only way to use KiwiVM is thourgh one of these brands.


Nodewatch is awesome stuff. Thanks for all the development on that and keeping it free.


----------

